# SEBSD dead?



## HiLoveS (Dec 7, 2010)

HI.SEBSD dead?Please tell me it's progress.Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2010)

It has never been discussed here as far as I know, and the mailing lists dropped dead somewhere in 2007. It's probably safe to assume that SEBSD (TrustedBSD) isn't going anywhere right now.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 7, 2010)

Fortunately its dead.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 7, 2010)

Why fortunately?


----------



## HiLoveS (Dec 7, 2010)

What can replace SEBSD? Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 7, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Why fortunately?



Check how big shit SELINUX is ... and why its always recommended to turn it off anytime You install/do something 'bigger'. SLINUX is nothing more then security thru obscurity (like GRSEC/grsecurity), adding another security layer because the existing one is *beep**beep**beep**beep*ed up and not secure enought ...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

HiLoveS said:
			
		

> What can replace SEBSD? Thanks.



Handbook: Chapter 16 Mandatory Access Control


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 7, 2010)

Never used selinux, so thanks for info


----------



## phoenix (Dec 7, 2010)

Wasn't all of the bits from TrustedBSD committed to FreeBSD 8.x via the MAC and audit and similar subsystems?  IOW, it's no longer needed as a separate project, since it's all now part of FreeBSD?

Similar to how ClangBSD is no more, as Clang has been committed into the FreeBSD source tree.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Wasn't all of the bits from TrustedBSD committed to FreeBSD 8.x via the MAC and audit and similar subsystems?  IOW, it's no longer needed as a separate project, since it's all now part of FreeBSD?


Yep, since FreeBSD 5.0 if I'm not mistaken. On 7.0 AUDIT was enabled by default in GENERIC and on 8.0 MAC got added to GENERIC.


----------

